# Crimson Trace for PM9?



## sliponby (Nov 16, 2009)

I'm new to forum so I hope this is not a repeat of an earlier thread. I have factory nights sights on my PM9 and I am considering adding Crimson Trace. I have Crimson Trace on a Ruger P89 and I am quite satisfied with it on that gun. Do any of you have Crimson Trace on your PM9 and if so, how do you like it? Also, I'd like to see opinions pro and con to help me decide. Thanks.


----------



## mrwizardly (Nov 19, 2008)

I think the biggest advantage in CTC laser grips is for "dry firing" to see if you are flinching or something. As far as self defense, IMO, why would you want to give your position away with a laser beam shining off you weapon? CTC's look cool, but I wouldn't buy them again if I had the choice. Yes, I have them on my Beretta M9 because I thought it would be neat to have for certain reasons, but I hardly use them. Sorry I didn't brag them up, but, that's how I feel.
MW


----------



## sliponby (Nov 16, 2009)

I tend to agree with you mrwizardly about giving up your position. The CT on my Ruger P89 are in the grip and have an on/off switch (I default in off) so you have the option of not giving your position away. I need to check with Crimson Trace to see if the PM9 have the capability to be turned off. If not, I will not get them, I may not even if they do. Still pondering. Thanks for your input.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

I don't own a PM9.

My comment is about Crimson Trace Laser Grips (or any brand for that matter).

I do not believe that they will give my position away because I wouldn't activate them until I was going to shoot. 

Then the BG's gonna know where I am anyway because of muzzle blast.

I can find my target faster and fire quicker in low light conditions using my laser grips.

I can shoot from several sighting conditions (gun not brought completely up to eye level) more accurately using lasers.

It's just my opinion that if I practice using them they really help me.

My .02

Good luck with your decision :smt023

:smt1099


----------



## mharveyww1 (Mar 24, 2009)

*PM9 & Crimson Trace*

The likelihood of being in a drawn-out gunfight is even smaller (by far) than the likelihood of ever having to fire your weapon in a life-or-death situation in the first place.

"Giving away my position" doesn't seem too high on my priority list (especially since the muzzle flash is going to let the bad guy know, anyway). The concept also seems to require that the encounter take place in total darkness which, if that's the case...I can't see my bad guy anyway! 

On the other hand, being able to quickly (almost instantly) acquire and hit my target ranks at the top of my list of defensive needs, and this is what the laser does....ESPECIALLY in low-light situations.

The PM9 is very accurate for such a small weapon, but the sights can be hard to acquire in a hurry.

This is _especially_ problematic once your body reacts to the adrenalin flood that accompanies a fearful confrontation. I doubt that many people on this forum have actually experienced the LEVEL of adrenalin surge that comes with a life-threatening situation. It can be disorienting and disabling.

The first time I was involved in combat (Viet Nam) it was like a 50,000 volt electric shock throughout my body. I was still shaking 15 minutes after the last shot was fired. I'm sure I didn't hit any of the NVA who attacked our position, even though I somehow went through 5 magazines with my M-14.

Adrenalin overload could have cost me my life that day. In a war, you learn to control it.
In a normal existence you don't need to. 
But that one time your life is truly on the line, one-on-one, you better be able to react and HIT your threat.
The laser dramatically increases your chances. 
With the CTC on the PM9, I can easily and regularly place five out of seven rounds in a three inch circle at 20 feet, rapid fire, in a low-light environment, after a quick draw from an IWB holster.

I now have them on ALL my defensive handguns.

Just my opinion.......

Mike


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Excellent post, mharveyww1.

I have laser grips on three handguns, mostly the shorter barrelled ones, and they are there for the reasons you describe, and also because they are a superb training aid for trigger control. I do my live-fire practice with iron sights, and my dry-fire practice with the laser. My default is iron sights, but if the laser works when I need it, all the better. The laser allows me to shoot accurately over longer distances, faster. I can shoot one-handed, with either hand, from awkward positions, and most importantly, without my glasses.

So the bottom line for me is that I can shoot my handguns just fine without the laser, but if it does work at the moment of truth, I have a lot of options that may help me survive.


----------



## sliponby (Nov 16, 2009)

This forum is really coming through for someone like me who is relatively new to guns and shooting with little experience. As Clint Eastwood once said, "a man has to know his limitations". You guys with the knowledge and experience, even with differing opinions, help us less experienced members tremendously. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

This is a very good post mharveyww1.

Some people do not understand or like to somehow think they are old school and lasers are for weak people that can't shoot. Everyone should read your post excellent thanks a lot!

I have a CT on my CW9 and it is a great tool and a great practice tool

RCG


----------



## sliponby (Nov 16, 2009)

*Ordered Crimson Trace today*

Thanks to all for your insight and opinions concerning laser sights on handguns. Yesterday, at dusk, I had my Ruger P89 that has Crimson Trace handles out on my shooting range. It didn't take too long for me to make a decision to get Crimson Trace for my PM9. Ordered them today from OpticsPlanet.com. Thanks again for your posts, especially Mike (mharveyww1). I copied and printed your post to show to any detractors of laser sights.:smt1099


----------



## mrwizardly (Nov 19, 2008)

> Some people do not understand or like to somehow think they are old school and lasers are for weak people that can't shoot.


I don't think people are "weak" because the like, or dislike, Laser grips. I may be weak to assume that. What makes forum talk beneficial is the diverse number of responses offered, so the original poster can be helped in making up his mind. I still believe that the more you have to think about in a critical situation, the more problems you can have executing your plan. Laser grips give you another task to perform, though it may be small. Giving up one's position is a possibility. No weakness here?
MW


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I agree forum talk is good and nothing is absolute. Neither is anything I post personal, I apologize if somehow I implied anything personal towards you. Not intended in the least. I am a very big supporter of open discussion, especially when it is tru;y open and not only open to those who agree.

RCG


----------



## mrwizardly (Nov 19, 2008)

No probs Recoilguy,
thank you, Haka
Happy shooting


----------

